# Milinkovic Savic: Lotito chiude:"Nessuno in Italia può prenderlo".



## admin (10 Agosto 2018)

*Milinkovic Savic: Lotito chiude:"Nessuno in Italia può prenderlo".*

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".

*La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.

Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Agosto 2018)

Ciao...


----------



## Kaketto (11 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".



Che personaggio


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".



ok...Quanto godrei se a Lotirchio andasse come a Cairo, che si ritrova un Belotti invendibile.


----------



## Naruto98 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".



Quindi secondo alcuni che si dicono sicuri dell'arrivo di Milinkovic da giorni TUTTI stanno bluffando?
Spero solo arrivi presto questa fine del mercato per capire, questa volta definitivamente, per che obbiettivi lotteremo il prossimo anno.


----------



## romagnoli13 (11 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (11 Agosto 2018)

romagnoli13 ha scritto:


> tralasciando la trattativa presunta per Milinkovic, assolutamente impossibile e non capisco come si possa anche solo provare a crederlo possibile nella nostra situazione attuale, io rimango allibito dal fatto che mancano 6 giorni e qui non si piglia nessuno, e abbiamo bisogno ALMENO di due titolari... l'inter continua a comprare, hanno preso pure Keita in prestito che a noi sarebbe servito come il pane, noi fermi, immobili, abbiamo una rosa incompleta e piena di falle e l'unico che stiamo trattando è uno scarpone scartato dal Chelsea (speriamo di non prenderlo, per altro)... io non capisco cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questo, d'altronde che Elliot non avesse voglia di investire lo si sapeva, stanno solo aspettando di trovare un compratore per il Milan e incassare con gli interessi per rientrare della spesa... hanno avuto la botta di mulo della trattativa Higuain-Caldara perché la Juve ha dovuto regalare a tutti i costi l'argentino, altrimenti manco quello... dulcis in fundo regaliamo Silva al Siviglia... boh, sconcertato...


ti annoiavi per la vicenda Modric?


----------



## bmb (11 Agosto 2018)

Spero ti si svincoli a zero. Cancro della serie A.


----------



## Ambrole (11 Agosto 2018)

romagnoli13 ha scritto:


> tralasciando la trattativa presunta per Milinkovic, assolutamente impossibile e non capisco come si possa anche solo provare a crederlo possibile nella nostra situazione attuale, io rimango allibito dal fatto che mancano 6 giorni e qui non si piglia nessuno, e abbiamo bisogno ALMENO di due titolari... l'inter continua a comprare, hanno preso pure Keita in prestito che a noi sarebbe servito come il pane, noi fermi, immobili, abbiamo una rosa incompleta e piena di falle e l'unico che stiamo trattando è uno scarpone scartato dal Chelsea (speriamo di non prenderlo, per altro)... io non capisco cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questo, d'altronde che Elliot non avesse voglia di investire lo si sapeva, stanno solo aspettando di trovare un compratore per il Milan e incassare con gli interessi per rientrare della spesa... hanno avuto la botta di mulo della trattativa Higuain-Caldara perché la Juve ha dovuto regalare a tutti i costi l'argentino, altrimenti manco quello... dulcis in fundo regaliamo Silva al Siviglia... boh, sconcertato...



Regalare higuain???? Alla faccia del regalo.....lo abbiamo pagato bello caro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Agosto 2018)

romagnoli13 ha scritto:


> tralasciando la trattativa presunta per Milinkovic, assolutamente impossibile e non capisco come si possa anche solo provare a crederlo possibile nella nostra situazione attuale, io rimango allibito dal fatto che mancano 6 giorni e qui non si piglia nessuno, e abbiamo bisogno ALMENO di due titolari... l'inter continua a comprare, hanno preso pure Keita in prestito che a noi sarebbe servito come il pane, noi fermi, immobili, abbiamo una rosa incompleta e piena di falle e l'unico che stiamo trattando è uno scarpone scartato dal Chelsea (speriamo di non prenderlo, per altro)... io non capisco cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questo, d'altronde che Elliot non avesse voglia di investire lo si sapeva, stanno solo aspettando di trovare un compratore per il Milan e incassare con gli interessi per rientrare della spesa... hanno avuto la botta di mulo della trattativa Higuain-Caldara perché la Juve ha dovuto regalare a tutti i costi l'argentino, altrimenti manco quello... dulcis in fundo regaliamo Silva al Siviglia... boh, sconcertato...



ANCORA CON STA STORIA DI HIGUAIN REGALATO. 18 milioni di prestito oneroso a casa mia non è un regalo. poi se tutto andrà bene verrà riscattato per un botto di soldi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".



Amen
In Italia abbiamo solo chi puó spendere per Ronaldo, Bonucci, Higuain.... campioni come Milinkovic-Savic non ce li si puó permettere.....
Inviterei il procuratore di SMS di adeguare il proprio compenso usando come parametro gli ingaggi percepiti da chi prima di lui é staontrasferito per oltre 100 milioni...

Direi che un bel 15 milioni netti l’anno possono bastare.... Altrimenti per 1,5 che prende adesso giusto le 3-4 partite trasmesse in tutta europa mi spreco a giocare...


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".



3 2 1 ora Lotito scatena l'asta..


----------



## davidelynch (11 Agosto 2018)

romagnoli13 ha scritto:


> tralasciando la trattativa presunta per Milinkovic, assolutamente impossibile e non capisco come si possa anche solo provare a crederlo possibile nella nostra situazione attuale, io rimango allibito dal fatto che mancano 6 giorni e qui non si piglia nessuno, e abbiamo bisogno ALMENO di due titolari... l'inter continua a comprare, hanno preso pure Keita in prestito che a noi sarebbe servito come il pane, noi fermi, immobili, abbiamo una rosa incompleta e piena di falle e l'unico che stiamo trattando è uno scarpone scartato dal Chelsea (speriamo di non prenderlo, per altro)... io non capisco cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci questo, d'altronde che Elliot non avesse voglia di investire lo si sapeva, stanno solo aspettando di trovare un compratore per il Milan e incassare con gli interessi per rientrare della spesa... hanno avuto la botta di mulo della trattativa Higuain-Caldara perché la Juve ha dovuto regalare a tutti i costi l'argentino, altrimenti manco quello... dulcis in fundo regaliamo Silva al Siviglia... boh, sconcertato...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Agosto 2018)

lotito è antipatico, ma non dice una cosa assurda. Noi ci abbiamo spersto, nonostante dichiarazioni più o meno chiare (le ultime chiare) di Leo... ma 120 milioni alle condizioni di lotito temo che in 5 giorni non li troveremo mai.
Ecco perche adesso solo top club stranieri potrebbero prendere sms.
La cosa piu probabile è che vada via l anno prox, con la giuve in pole position.


----------



## sacchino (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".



Mi ricorda la storia di Belotti, chi troppo vuole nulla stringe.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2018)

*La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.

Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*


----------



## ARKANA (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



La vedo dura riuscire a vendere Donnarumma e Suso in 5 giorni, figurarsi poi mettersi a trattare Sms, ormai il tempo è troppo poco, Lotito sta giocando con il fuoco, rischia di trovarsi un Belotti v2 sul groppone, resta il fatto che comunque dobbiamo svegliarci, mancano 5 giorni e abbiamo la rosa incompleta, stiamo lavorando bene solo in uscita


----------



## bmb (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Poi si continua a giocare con Borini?


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Ma assunto che a centrocampo con Savic si passerebbe a giocare a 3 più un trequartista, se cediamo Suso e Bonaventura mancherebbero giocatori. Rimarrebbero per 4 posti, Biglia, Bakayoko, Kessie, Savic, Halilovic e Chala.


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*


La prossima stagione... ogni calciomercato, quando non si riescono a colmare le lacune della squadra, si dice che ci penseremo l’anno prossimo, quando la squadra sarà in Champions. Il problema è che in Champions non ci vai senza un centrocampo decente. È dai tempi di Seedorf e Pirlo che non acquistiamo un centrocampista centrale dai piedi buoni. Facessero loro, aspettiamo ancora...


----------



## LadyRoss (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lasciamo perdere l’inter Che per questa ultima settimana diventerà il nuovo Chelsea....
Milinkovic Savic il sogno quasi impossibile.... non so...io credo che elliott si stia muovendo direttamente in questa trattativa...non so come ma può essere possibile qualche magheggio stile PSG?.
Figuriamoci se possiamo vendere mezza squadra per portare a casa un giocatore solo...poi mi metto le braghette e vado a giocare io...boh...


----------



## cris (11 Agosto 2018)

Tutta fuffa ragazzi. È chiaro che non possiamo vendere donnarumma e suso nel giro di 4-5 giorni.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] quota le news


----------



## Aron (11 Agosto 2018)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ma assunto che a centrocampo con Savic si passerebbe a giocare a 3 più un trequartista, se cediamo Suso e Bonaventura mancherebbero giocatori. Rimarrebbero per 4 posti, Biglia, Bakayoko, Kessie, Savic, Halilovic e Chala.



Credo che intendano fare una squadra che possa adottare sia il 4-2-3-1 sia il 4-3-2-1


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Non è fattibile quest'operazione. Oltre che da un punto di vista finanziario, anche tecnicamente sarebbe deleterio. Cioè rimarremmo senza attaccanti esterni, giocando col 4-3-3, restando peraltro corti anche a metacampo. Ma tanto è una bufala.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Si vabbe giochiamo col 4-1-Savic 

Uno tra Bonaventura e Suso lo lascerei andare tranquillamente, ma poi servirebbe un ulteriore titolare, non possiamo comprare Savic e Higuain per poi schierare Borini.....


----------



## sunburn (11 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è fattibile quest'operazione. Oltre che da un punto di vista finanziario, anche tecnicamente sarebbe deleterio. Cioè rimarremmo senza attaccanti esterni, giocando col 4-3-3, restando peraltro corti anche a metacampo. Ma tanto è una bufala.


Finalmente qualcuno lo dice! Nelle condizioni di organico in cui siamo, sarebbe folle anche spendere 120 milioni per Messi, figuriamoci per uno come Savic che fino ad ora ha fatto una stagione ottima e stop(tra l'altro ottima ma non tale da portare la Lazio in Champions).
Un conto è avere già una rosa di alto livello e fare all-in su un giocatore come ha fatto la Juve con Cristiano Ronaldo, altro conto è fare all in su un giocatore con una rosa come la nostra e con un budget non infinito. Nel secondo caso fare all in su un giocatore, per di più su un giocatore che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla, sarebbe una cosa da dirigenti mediocri e dilettanti, oltre che da polli. E Leonardo non è né mediocre né dilettante né pollo.


----------



## Igor91 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Ma infatti Elliott è statunitense..


----------



## Igor91 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Beh se buttano dentro Martial-Savic-Bakayoko ed escono Suso-Bonaventura-Donnarumma è comunque un passo avanti monstre. 
Certo avremmo sempre la coperta corta sugli esterni, coi soli Chala e Martial, ma si potrebbe sempre prendere qualcuno in prestito... Io ci firmerei per un cambio simile.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Lotito sta aspettando qualcuno lo prenda.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lotito sta aspettando qualcuno lo prenda.



Concordo. Ma quando ha detto delle italiane? Sono dichiarazioni pubbliche?


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma quando ha detto delle italiane? Sono dichiarazioni pubbliche?



Le dichiarazioni sono reali ma in realtà secondo molti addetti ai lavori ora la destinazione più probabile è proprio in italia perchè lotito, cedendolo a un club della serie A, avrebbe comunque un pò di tempo per sostituire il serbo e reinvestire una parte dei soldi incassati.
Se incassasse i milioni senza intervenire nel mercato avrebbe tutti i tifosi contro...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Intanto l'avvocato La Scala : ' il milan sta mettendo tutte le sue forze su SMS!'.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni sono reali ma in realtà secondo molti addetti ai lavori ora la destinazione più probabile è proprio in italia perchè lotito, cedendolo a un club della serie A, avrebbe comunque un pò di tempo per sostituire il serbo e reinvestire una parte dei soldi incassati.
> Se incassasse i milioni senza intervenire nel mercato avrebbe tutti i tifosi contro...



E' una vita che Lotito ha i tifosi contro e tira avanti comunque...


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Agosto 2018)

Se fossi Milinkovic, se alla fine rimanessi alla Lazio, chiederei uno stipendio adeguato alla valutazione di Lotito.
Valgo 120 milioni? Allora minimo 8 milioni netti di stipendio.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Intanto l'avvocato La Scala : ' il milan sta mettendo tutte le sue forze su SMS!'.



Si. Poi ha detto che secomdo lui l'abbiamo già preso ma Lotito vuole annunciarlo l'ultimo giorno perché non ha il sostituto


----------



## Vikash (11 Agosto 2018)

Che si è pippato questo?


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Bah, come la mettono loro risulta un affare impossibile. A sto punto preferisco si concentrino su un' ala sinistra forte e prendano un buon centrocampista...


----------



## Love (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si. Poi ha detto che secomdo lui l'abbiamo già preso ma Lotito vuole annunciarlo l'ultimo giorno perché non ha il sostituto


dove l'ha detto???


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Intanto l'avvocato La Scala : ' il milan sta mettendo tutte le sue forze su SMS!'.



'Mo pure questo...


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> dove l'ha detto???



Twitter


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Agosto 2018)

Per me arrivare a lui in pochi giorni con il fair play di mezzo è impossibile. Almeno Higuain quando se ne parlava era fattibile come primo colpo della nuova gestione e per via di CR7-Bonucci.
Perchè la Lazio dovrebbe privarsene poi senza avere tempo di prendere un sostituto rimane un mistero.

Comunque se Locatelli è partito qualcosa faremo


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 'Mo pure questo...



Un fondo di verità c'è...


----------



## Love (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Twitter



L'avvocato la scala di solito non spara a caso...se parla può darsi sappia qualcosa..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Per me arrivare a lui in pochi giorni con il fair play di mezzo è impossibile. Almeno Higuain quando se ne parlava era fattibile come primo colpo della nuova gestione e per via di CR7-Bonucci.
> Perchè la Lazio dovrebbe privarsene poi senza avere tempo di prendere un sostituto rimane un mistero.
> 
> Comunque se Locatelli è partito qualcosa faremo



Avrebbe 120mln di motivi per privarsene senza avere il sostituto. Quando gli ricapita a Lotito di rivenderlo a quella cifra? Poi stai tranquillo che non sarà sicuramente una trattativa nata da poco, ma bensì da lontano.

P. S: In Germania si dice che il Milan abbia già fissato le visite mediche per Draxler...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (11 Agosto 2018)

Aime' non ci credo minimanente , solo gossip da calciomercato.
Per poter fare questa operazione avremmo avuto bisogno di qualche "sponsor ad hoc" stile psg cosi da aggirare il fair play.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Avrebbe 120mln di motivi per privarsene senza avere il sostituto. Quando gli ricapita a Lotito di rivenderlo a quella cifra? Poi stai tranquillo che non sarà sicuramente una trattativa nata da poco, ma bensì da lontano.
> 
> P. S: In Germania si dice che il Milan abbia già fissato le visite mediche per Draxler...



Quando? A gennaio oppure l'anno prossimo oppure tra 2 anni ancora più di 120, è fortissimo e ha solo 23 anni. Se vendono Savic non arrivano nemmeno quinti. Se succede saremo felici tutti ma non mi fascerei la testa.
Poi 120 milioni??? Manco fosse modric o pogba


----------



## impero rossonero (11 Agosto 2018)

mi ricordo quando prendemmo nesta .... negli ultimi 10 minuti del mercato...e il giorno prima b. ridendo disse che non c'era niente di vero sul suo acquisto...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> mi ricordo quando prendemmo nesta .... negli ultimi 10 minuti del mercato...e il giorno prima b. ridendo disse che non c'era niente di vero sul suo acquisto...



Altro mondo...altro calcio...altro Milan...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quando? A gennaio oppure l'anno prossimo oppure tra 2 anni ancora più di 120, è fortissimo e ha solo 23 anni. Se vendono Savic non arrivano nemmeno quinti. Se succede saremo felici tutti ma non mi fascerei la testa.
> Poi 120 milioni??? Manco fosse modric o pogba



Lotito non si chiama Cairo. Sa benissimo che magari questa stagione il calciatore puo' far male. Lo vuol vendere, ancora non li si è capito? Tutte le sue interviste in cui dice "nessuno se lo puo' permettere" equivalgono solo a "Venite signori miei, è in vendita. Lo vendo al miglior offerente." 

Non vale oggi 120mln ma 70. Magari appunto tra due o tre varrà quei soldi. E io sono un suo fan eh. Ma guardiamo in faccia la realtà.


----------



## Love (11 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quando? A gennaio oppure l'anno prossimo oppure tra 2 anni ancora più di 120, è fortissimo e ha solo 23 anni. Se vendono Savic non arrivano nemmeno quinti. Se succede saremo felici tutti ma non mi fascerei la testa.
> Poi 120 milioni??? *Manco fosse modric o pogba*


Modric è altro tipo di giocatore...milinkovic lo sbrana a pogba...


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Modric è altro tipo di giocatore...milinkovic lo sbrana a pogba...



.


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lotito non si chiama Cairo. Sa benissimo che magari questa stagione il calciatore puo' far male. Lo vuol vendere, ancora non li si è capito? Tutte le sue interviste in cui dice "nessuno se lo puo' permettere" equivalgono solo a "Venite signori miei, è in vendita. Lo vendo al miglior offerente."
> 
> Non vale oggi 120mln ma 70. Magari appunto tra due o tre varrà quei soldi. E io sono un suo fan eh. Ma guardiamo in faccia la realtà.



Lui dice che tempo fa ha rifiutato un'offerta da 105. Sarà vero?
Se fosse così non scenderà sotto quella cifra.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quando? A gennaio oppure l'anno prossimo oppure tra 2 anni ancora più di 120, è fortissimo e ha solo 23 anni. Se vendono Savic non arrivano nemmeno quinti. Se succede saremo felici tutti ma non mi fascerei la testa.
> Poi 120 milioni??? Manco fosse modric o pogba



Poi star certo che Lotito s'è fatto a piedi da roma a San Giovanni Rotondo al santuario di San Pio per non essere arrivati quarti!!!


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Lui dice che tempo fa ha rifiutato un'offerta da 105. Sarà vero?
> Se fosse così non scenderà sotto quella cifra.



Se non sbaglio si diceva già l'anno scorso che aveva rifiutato una proposta di 100 mln.
Ma forse ricordo male.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*


A sto punto vendiamo pure i seggiolini di San siro, poi facciamo 3 competizioni con 10 giocatori


----------



## kipstar (11 Agosto 2018)

l'inter ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio si diceva già l'anno scorso che aveva rifiutato una proposta di 100 mln.
> Ma forse ricordo male.



l'anno scorso di diceva che mirabelli avesse offerto 60-70 mil per savic durante la trattativa per keita-biglia e lotito rispose costa piu di pobbà


----------



## EmmePi (11 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio si diceva già l'anno scorso che aveva rifiutato una proposta di 100 mln.
> Ma forse ricordo male.



Ne dice tante ci caxxate per alzare il prezzo dei suoi giocatori...

Io alla Lazio non prenderei più nessuno, solo Savic potrebbe giustificare una trattativa con Lotito.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Vendere Donnarumma/Suso/Bonaventura è autentica follia, poi giochiamo con Borini titolare, dai.


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vendere Donnarumma/Suso/Bonaventura è autentica follia, poi giochiamo con Borini titolare, dai.



Darei alla Lazio Donnarumma + Borini + 20 milioni per Savic.
Ma a loro sicuramente non andrebbe bene.


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Darei alla Lazio Donnarumma + Borini + 20 milioni per Savic.
> Ma a loro sicuramente non andrebbe bene.



E ce credo che non gli andrebbe bene! Chiede più di 100. Donnarumma 40 (e non gli serve), Borini 10 + 20, fai un po' i conti.


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> E ce credo che non gli andrebbe bene! Chiede più di 100. Donnarumma 40 (e non gli serve), Borini 10 + 20, fai un po' i conti.



Donnarumma 70, Borini 10.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Agosto 2018)

va a finire che quest'anno Savic farà schifo...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Lui dice che tempo fa ha rifiutato un'offerta da 105. Sarà vero?
> Se fosse così non scenderà sotto quella cifra.



Se lo ha fatto è un folle. E Lotito è tutto tranne che folle e aggiungerei stupido. Io non dico che Savic verrà al Milan eh. Dico solo che se a Lotito gli arrivasse veramente un offerta di 100mln lo impacchetterebbe all'istante.


----------



## leviatano (11 Agosto 2018)

Grandi offerte di qua e di la, poi chissà per quale motivo questi giocatori rimangono nella squadra che li hanno lanciati, un esempio a caso? Belotti.
100 per Savic, dopo il mondiale che ha fatto è già tanto che riesce ad arrivare in campo con gli scarpini e non con le ciabatte.


----------



## diavolo (11 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 70, Borini 10.



Donnarumma ha un ingaggio pari a quelli di Immobile,Leiva e SMS messi insieme.Anche Borini è impossibile,ce lo vedi Lotito che gli da lo stesso ingaggio di Immobile?


----------



## 13Wilt (11 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Modric è altro tipo di giocatore...milinkovic lo sbrana a pogba...



Premesso che sono entrambi grandissimi giocatori, ma MS, oltre a tutto il resto, ti passa la palla come un 10... la sua visione di gioco Pogba se la sogna.
2 anni in meno, MOSTRUOSI margini di miglioramento, al momento, se mi chiedessero su chi investire, sceglierei tutta la vita il serbo.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono entrambi grandissimi giocatori, ma MS, oltre a tutto il resto, ti passa la palla come un 10... la sua visione di gioco Pogba se la sogna.
> 2 anni in meno, MOSTRUOSI margini di miglioramento, al momento, se mi chiedessero su chi investire, sceglierei tutta la vita il serbo.



Pure io!


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 70, Borini 10.



Seriamente, tu daresti 70 mln per Donnarumma + almeno 6 netti di ingaggio? Forse una squadra stra-ricca per il Donnarumma di 12 mesi fa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono entrambi grandissimi giocatori, ma MS, oltre a tutto il resto, ti passa la palla come un 10... la sua visione di gioco Pogba se la sogna.
> 2 anni in meno, MOSTRUOSI margini di miglioramento, al momento, se mi chiedessero su chi investire, sceglierei tutta la vita il serbo.



Insomma. Pogba è superiore in tutto a Milinkovic Savic ora come ora dai. Paul è il centrocampista più completo del pianeta. Fisico, tecnico, dribbling, destro, sinistro, visione di gioco, tiro da fuori, forte di testa. Ha tutto. Savic a me piace da matti e stapperei lo champagne se dovesse arrivare, ma se lui ora vale 120mln il Francese ne vale 250. 

Ecco la "non" visione di gioco di Pogba






E sia chiaro, i video lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma Pogba l'ho visto giocare mille volte e so di cosa parlo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha un ingaggio pari a quelli di Immobile,Leiva e SMS messi insieme.Anche Borini è impossibile,ce lo vedi Lotito che gli da lo stesso ingaggio di Immobile?



dava piu soldi a nani per scaldare la panchina


----------



## mark (11 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Insomma. Pogba è superiore in tutto a Milinkovic Savic ora come ora dai. Paul è il centrocampista più completo del pianeta. Fisico, tecnico, dribbling, destro, sinistro, visione di gioco, tiro da fuori, forte di testa. Ha tutto. Savic a me piace da matti e stapperei lo champagne se dovesse arrivare, ma se lui ora vale 120mln il Francese ne vale 250.
> 
> Ecco la "non" visione di gioco di Pogba
> 
> ...



Esatto, al momento Pogba è nettamente superiore, poi che SMS possa arrivare al suo livello se non superarlo non ho dubbi, ma per farlo non può restare alla Lazio


----------



## claudiop77 (11 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Seriamente, tu daresti 70 mln per Donnarumma + almeno 6 netti di ingaggio? Forse una squadra stra-ricca per il Donnarumma di 12 mesi fa



No.
Ma anche la valutazione di Milinkovic è assurda, quindi siamo lì.


----------



## Garrincha (11 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Darei alla Lazio Donnarumma + Borini + 20 milioni per Savic.
> Ma a loro sicuramente non andrebbe bene.


Neanche a Donnarumma andrebbe bene, rifiuterebbe il trasferimento e di certo Lotito non lo ricoprirebbe di soldi per convincerlo


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2018)

SMS e uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in questo momento. Uno che vorrei vedere con la nostra maglia.
Ma forse come tipologia di giocatore non è quello di cui abbiamo bisogno sopratutto con Kessie mezzala destra.
Non possiamo giocare con 2 incursori e il solo Biglia a provare a dare geometrie in mezzo. Ci vorrebbe un costruttore di gioco. Un Kroos, un modric... lo so benissimo che questi sono impossibili da prendere. Parlo proprio di caratteristiche.
Il problema è che ne vedo pochi in giro e chi ne ha di buoni non li vuole cedere.

Sia chiaro che con SMS faccio festa fino a venerdì prossimo eh.
Volevo solo parlare di tattica. Il valore di SMS non si discute.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> SMS e uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in questo momento. Uno che vorrei vedere con la nostra maglia.
> Ma forse come tipologia di giocatore non è quello di cui abbiamo bisogno sopratutto con Kessie mezzala destra.
> Non possiamo giocare con 2 incursori e il solo Biglia a provare a dare geometrie in mezzo. Ci vorrebbe un costruttore di gioco. Un Kroos, un modric... lo so benissimo che questi sono impossibili da prendere. Parlo proprio di caratteristiche.
> Il problema è che ne vedo pochi in giro e chi ne ha di buoni non li vuole cedere.
> ...



Ti dirò.. Probabilmente con SMS lo schema sarebbe palla alta a lui e abbracciamoci tutti, tanto per dire quanto sia dominante a centrocampo


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò.. Probabilmente con SMS lo schema sarebbe palla alta a lui e abbracciamoci tutti, tanto per dire quanto sia dominante a centrocampo



Probabilmente.


----------



## Lambro (11 Agosto 2018)

Però è pur sempre un ragazzo che si deve completare,sarebbe già capace di trascinarci? 
Al milan servirebbe un giocatore gia' formato che non trova spazio in una big, uno come fu snejder per l'inter.
Come fu l'occasione seedorf.
Le valutazioni di Lotito sono la follia di questo mercato ormai senza nessun senso ,forse dopo qualche anno di cerini in mano anche i presidenti più fenomeni capiranno che è meglio prendere 7 che pretendere 10.
Ma tra cina real barca premier psg, c'è sempre un pazzoide disposto a spendere cifre incredibili ormai.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> SMS e uno dei miei giocatori preferiti in questo momento. Uno che vorrei vedere con la nostra maglia.
> Ma forse come tipologia di giocatore non è quello di cui abbiamo bisogno sopratutto con Kessie mezzala destra.
> Non possiamo giocare con 2 incursori e il solo Biglia a provare a dare geometrie in mezzo. Ci vorrebbe un costruttore di gioco. Un Kroos, un modric... lo so benissimo che questi sono impossibili da prendere. Parlo proprio di caratteristiche.
> Il problema è che ne vedo pochi in giro e chi ne ha di buoni non li vuole cedere.
> ...



SMS garantisce entrambe le fasi, da equilibrio detta il gioco e lo rifinisce. Nella nostra squadra sarebbe il massimo. Con Kessie sull'altro lato avremmo una mediana di forza e qualità uniche.
Biglia è un buon cucitore di gioco, in una squadra simile ci farebbe vedere molta più qualità di quella fatta vedere finora. Sarebbe un reparto top insomma.


----------



## odasensei (11 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Però è pur sempre un ragazzo che si deve completare,*sarebbe già capace di trascinarci?*
> Al milan servirebbe un giocatore gia' formato che non trova spazio in una big, uno come fu snejder per l'inter.
> Come fu l'occasione seedorf.
> Le valutazioni di Lotito sono la follia di questo mercato ormai senza nessun senso ,forse dopo qualche anno di cerini in mano anche i presidenti più fenomeni capiranno che è meglio prendere 7 che pretendere 10.
> Ma tra cina real barca premier psg, c'è sempre un pazzoide disposto a spendere cifre incredibili ormai.



Ma non deve trascinarci, non lo faceva alla Lazio (dove era Immobile che trascinava la squadra e guidava la fase offensiva che variava in base ai suoi movimenti), dovrebbe farlo al Milan?! Chi ci deve trascinare è Higuain, Savic (se viene eh) sarebbe il secondo violino e dovrà seguire i movimenti di Gonzalo, altrimenti creeremmo solo disordine


----------



## kYMERA (11 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Insomma. Pogba è superiore in tutto a Milinkovic Savic ora come ora dai. Paul è il centrocampista più completo del pianeta. Fisico, tecnico, dribbling, destro, sinistro, visione di gioco, tiro da fuori, forte di testa. Ha tutto. Savic a me piace da matti e stapperei lo champagne se dovesse arrivare, ma se lui ora vale 120mln il Francese ne vale 250.
> 
> Ecco la "non" visione di gioco di Pogba
> 
> ...



Quello che vedo in questo video sono solo i gol mangiati e sbagliati da Ibrahimovic


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Agosto 2018)

Pensavo... in tutto questo “complimenti” a SMS perchè non ha nè rotto per la cessione, nè cheliesto rinnovi faraonici.. non ci credo che resterà volentieri a roma per due spicci mentre altrove prenderebbe facili facili 4/5/6 mln


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Agosto 2018)

Intanto Riccardo cucchi su Twitter "spero di no Milinkovic-Savic al Milan, ma non posso escluderlo.."


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Intanto Riccardo cucchi su Twitter "spero di no Milinkovic-Savic al Milan, ma non posso escluderlo.."



Ma perché spero di no???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma perché spero di no???



Perchè è laziale.



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*


----------



## Tobi (11 Agosto 2018)

giocatore dalle qualità indiscusse ma che ad oggi non ha dimostrato nulla per valere quella cifra. 0 presenze in champions, mondiale di basso livello, e dubito che qualcuno paghi quella somma per un giocatore che ancora deve dimostrare


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Leonardo non è volato a madrid ma resta a milano per portare avanti le trattative di mercato.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè è laziale.



Lo so ma dovrebbe essere imparziale. Chiuso OT


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leonardo non è volato a madrid ma resta a milano per portare avanti le trattative di mercato.



Bene!


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bene!



Fonte : sport mediaset.
Si lavora per Bacca,Locatelli, Bakayoko e per il sogno SMS.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fonte : sport mediaset.
> Si lavora per Bacca, Bakayoko e per il sogno SMS.



Le news in neretto . Hanno detto SMS???


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le news in neretto . Hanno detto SMS???



Si, catalogano come sogno quel che qua per noi tutti è il miraggio serbo. 
P.S. Riposta pure tu la notizia, hai ragione.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

*SportMediaset:"Leonardo resta a Milano, si lavora sulla cessione di Bacca e sugli acquisti di Bakayoko e del grande sogno Sergej Milinkovic-Savic"*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset:"Leonardo resta a Milano, si lavora sulla cessione di Bacca e sugli acquisti di Bakayoko e del grande sogno Sergej Milinkovic-Savic"*



Dai che arriva!


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Crolla la quota SMS-milan : sisal matchpoint pagava l'operazione ieri a 5, oggi la quota è pagata 3 volte la posta.
Un caso o sottotraccia qualcosa si muove?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset:"Leonardo resta a Milano, si lavora sulla cessione di Bacca e sugli acquisti di Bakayoko e del grande sogno Sergej Milinkovic-Savic"*





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Crolla la quota SMS-milan : sisal matchpoint pagava l'operazione ieri a 5, oggi la quota è pagata 3 volte la posta.
> Un caso o sottotraccia qualcosa si muove?



Io cerco sempre di stare calmo e di non pensare a Savic, ma queste continue notizie iniziano davvero a rendermi ottimista


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset:"Leonardo resta a Milano, si lavora sulla cessione di Bacca e sugli acquisti di Bakayoko e del grande sogno Sergej Milinkovic-Savic"*



Amico mio, se arriva in molti dovrebbero ricredersi.
Quelli che ci credono qua dentro si contano con le dita di una mano.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Agosto 2018)

A volte i sogni diventano realtà.....


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, se arriva in molti dovrebbero ricredersi.
> Quelli che ci credono qua dentro si contano con le dita di una mano.



Per non parlare delle battutine e delle prese in giro verso chi ci crede


----------



## Brain84 (11 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, se arriva in molti dovrebbero ricredersi.
> Quelli che ci credono qua dentro si contano con le dita di una mano.



Io ho sempre detto che arriverà e ne sono ancora convinto


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Crolla la quota SMS-milan : sisal matchpoint pagava l'operazione ieri a 5, oggi la quota è pagata 3 volte la posta.
> Un caso o sottotraccia qualcosa si muove?



La più bella di tutte quelle in lista su Matchpoint è "Messi al Frosinone entro il 2020" a 300 volte la posta


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per non parlare delle battutine e delle prese in giro verso chi ci crede



Se succede vado a prendere i laziali a uno a uno..


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> La più bella di tutte quelle in lista su Matchpoint è "Messi al Frosinone entro il 2020" a 300 volte la posta



Beh tu pensa che un mio amico buttandola cosi ha preso la vittoria del leicester in premier......


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Se succede vado a prendere i laziali a uno a uno..



Io mi riferisco ad alcuni sul forum. Oltre a gobbi e indaisti cbe insistono sul fatto che non abbiamo soldi.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh tu pensa che un mio amico buttandola cosi ha preso la vittoria del leicester in premier......



Messi è del Frosinone, operazione da 100 milioni più 10 di bonus. L'argentino in Italia nel pomeriggio per sostenere le visite mediche. Poi la firma.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Se succede vado a prendere i laziali a uno a uno..








Se succede vengo sotto la curva . -cit-


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io mi riferisco ad alcuni sul forum. Oltre a gobbi e indaisti cbe insistono sul fatto che non abbiamo soldi.



Si, ma alla fine i milanisti sul forum li posso anche capire dopo anni di sofferenze non vogliono essere delusi.
Ma i Laziali che si permettono di parlare del Milan, dicendo che siamo dei pezzenti e robe tipo "Ma perchè Savic dovrebbe venire in una squadre mediocre come quella?". Questi devono ricordarsi di stare al loro posto.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, ma alla fine i milanisti sul forum li posso anche capire dopo anni di sofferenze non vogliono essere delusi.
> Ma i Laziali che si permettono di parlare del Milan, dicendo che siamo dei pezzenti e robe tipo "Ma perchè Savic dovrebbe venire in una squadre mediocre come quella?". Questi devono ricordarsi di stare al loro posto.


Un invito al museo di casa Milan non gli farebbe male


----------



## Garrincha (11 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Crolla la quota SMS-milan : sisal matchpoint pagava l'operazione ieri a 5, oggi la quota è pagata 3 volte la posta.
> Un caso o sottotraccia qualcosa si muove?



Le quote assumono un significato se l'approdo al Milan è inferiore a quella che rimanga alla Lazio, allora gli scommettitori si espongono


----------



## mark (11 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, ma alla fine i milanisti sul forum li posso anche capire dopo anni di sofferenze non vogliono essere delusi.
> Ma i Laziali che si permettono di parlare del Milan, dicendo che siamo dei pezzenti e robe tipo "Ma perchè Savic dovrebbe venire in una squadre mediocre come quella?". Questi devono ricordarsi di stare al loro posto.



Esattamente, è ora di far capire che ci sono squadre e *S*quadre indipendentemente dai risultati sportivi.. La Lazio non potrà mai e poi mai essere paragonata con il Milan


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Le quote assumono un significato se l'approdo al Milan è inferiore a quella che rimanga alla Lazio, allora gli scommettitori si espongono



La partenza di Savic dalla lazio da settimane è quotata sempre allo stesso modo : 1,75.
La quota del milan tra le possibili destinazioni è ora l'unica che matchpoint prende in considerazione.


----------



## Igor91 (11 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 11 agosto 2018, Claudio Lotito chiude alle italiane per Milinkovic Savic:"Nessuno in Serie A ha i soldi per poterselo permettere".
> 
> *La Repubblica: il Milan ha mosso passi concreti per provare ad arrivare a Milinkovic Savic. Paolo Maldini è in forte pressing sul centrocampista. Se il Milan riuscisse a vendere Suso (richiesta 40 mln) e Donnarumma (c'è il PSG) allora potrebbe tentare l'assalto a Milinkovic Savic con tanti soldi e Bonaventura nell'operazione. Ma Lotito, che non vuole rafforzare una diretta concorrente per l'Europa attraverso un'operazione in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Se ne potrebbe riparlare la prossima stagione, quando Leonardo avrebbe i mezzi per prendere il serbo.
> 
> Anche l'Inter, se Modric dovesse sfumare definitivamente, potrebbe fare un tentativo per Milinkovic Savic. Lotito valuta il serbo 120 milioni.*



Certo che avere Savic-Bakayoko-Martial-Higuain nella stessa campagna acquisti sarebbe tanta tanta roba...


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Certo che avere Savic-Bakayoko-Martial-Higuain nella stessa campagna acquisti sarebbe tanta tanta roba...



La migliore campagna acquisti al mondo. Non dimentiare Caldara


----------



## Igor91 (11 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La migliore campagna acquisti al mondo. Non dimentiare Caldara



Sarà così... Savic è rossonero.
Resta solo da vedere se riusciranne anche a trattenere uno fra Jack e Suso. Allora avremmo una squadra altamente competitiva, poichè i nuovi acquisti avranno la possibilità di inserirsi piano piano, e in maniera graduale rimpiazzare gli ex titolari.


----------



## Vikash (11 Agosto 2018)

Io ci credo ragazzi. Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile.


----------



## luigi61 (11 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, se arriva in molti dovrebbero ricredersi.
> Quelli che ci credono qua dentro si contano con le dita di una mano.



Eccone uno e da tempi in cui mi ridevano dietro quando lo scrivevo....Ovvio certezza non c'è ma come ho sempre detto PER ME ARRIVA


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Agosto 2018)

Io raga vi voglio bene a tutti ma per me non arriva.

Non voglio illudermi e poi farmi del male


----------



## luigi61 (11 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io raga vi voglio bene a tutti ma per me non arriva.
> 
> Non voglio illudermi e poi farmi del male


Beh va messo nel conto...però noi DOBBIAMO RICOMINCIARE A PENSARE IN GRANDE; sono convinto che questo progetto è VINCENTE, la società è forte e solida altrimenti Leonardo e Paolo li avremmo visti con il binocolo; max fiducia e consapevolezza, sicuramente commetteranno errori ma QUALSIASI cosa faranno sarà per il BENE del Milan avvolarati da grande capacità tecniche ; tutte cose ASSOLUTAMENTE mancanti con gli idiotic che li hanno preceduti quindi max fiducia e....
FORZA MILAN SEMPRE


----------



## Love (11 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono entrambi grandissimi giocatori, ma MS, oltre a tutto il resto, ti passa la palla come un 10... la sua visione di gioco Pogba se la sogna.
> 2 anni in meno, MOSTRUOSI margini di miglioramento, al momento, se mi chiedessero su chi investire, sceglierei tutta la vita il serbo.


Ma poi vuoi mettere un serbo con una che.cca francese??


----------

